# mtz's



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

Sometimes when I down load a mtz file and put it on my sdcard it never shows in the themes section....two in particular....a windows one and the black be that was posted in the old .7 thread.

Any body ever notice this?


----------



## Lopedog (Jun 11, 2011)

Did you check to see if they went to your download folder on your sdcard. If so you just have to import them.

Sent from my Droid X using my fingers.


----------



## tom108 (Jul 23, 2011)

yeah i would import them via the theme manager or you can navigate and launch the theme file from the file manager as well.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

I usually use root explorer and move them, I will give the others a try...


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Import them, run them via a file manager, or manually put them in the /sdcard/MIUI/theme folder. Any of those should work.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

If it\'s only certain pieces of a theme, like a bootanimation, it won\'t show up either, unless you go into customize theme settings.

Like others have said, all you need to do for most themes is move them to /miui/themes/ 
Then import them or open them via a file explorer
/bandwagon


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

eldiablo2us;89884 said:


> I rooted last week and this was my first ever root. I know you'll lose root if you take the ota but is there a way to stop it or can I just ignore it. A little nervous that my phone will get messed up if the ota gets pushed onto my phone.


How did you root? And, are you on the stock Rom still? If you're on stock, you will be prompted for otas if there are newer firmware versions being pushed to phones than you are using. You can defer the ota update a maximum of five days, then the ota will happen automatically. If you used revolutionary to root, or a similar modified bootloader, the ota will download but fail to install, leaving you bootlooped at a screen with a blue android, a box, and an exclamation point. A simple battery pull, replace, and reboot can get your phone going again if this happens, but you'll have to modify otacerts or it'll happen again. The best way to avoid ota if you're stock is to use a root file explorer and find the otacerts file on your phone and either freeze it (like in The titanium backup or app quarantine apps) or rename it to otacerts.bak. otacerts is responsible for checking the installed firmware version on your device against push updates on Verizon's server. Freezing or renaming otacerts prevents this, I highly recommend against flat out deleting otacerts however. Using a custom Rom avoids otas, as usually otacerts has already been modified for you by the custom rom's developer. If you used adb to gain a soft root on your phone, ota will lose you root, but you should otherwise be okay. We're all willing to help, but need more information like how you rooted and your current Rom/firmware version.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------

